# B14on19s



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

*nissan*

200sx


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Yes it is a very nice car. Yours?


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

NICE!!! ... love the racingharts!!!


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Excellent....I want that body kit on mine.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

IMMACULATE. bro ur ride is perfect and i love the color. one of the best b14s ive ever seen


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

lookin' good, as always


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice and clean! what color is that?


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

its awesome. that color with some crystal heads and corners that thing would look even more incredible.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*check this out*

i dont know if u remember me, but i emailed u a while back about a meet, well here
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24201


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Car looks very nice. Bodywork looks real smooth and the color is sweet. And the C2's Evos are one of my favorite rims, and they look good on your car in a 19 inch. Usually when people do mix and match bodykits, they have a tendency to look thrown together without any continuity in the new body lines, but yours has an overall clean look that's different, yet smooth. Thumbs up.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

your car has been my desktop wallpaper ever since you got b14 of the month...from what i can see, you got a perfect lookin b14 there. i love how the 19s are perfectly snug in those wheel wells and the paint is very unique. keep turnin them heads and representin nissan to the fullest. if you get a chance, check me out: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28582 i just ordered the teins today, so i'll have some updated pics in a week or so. again, your ride is *flawless*, keep it up!


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

just like [redacted] said... your car is also my desktop wallpaper ever since you got b14 of the month! must feel great to have people love your car that much

love the color- keep up the good work!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

Thnx for stopping by...glad you guys like my ride... i recently installed my projectors, and new clear corners, i'll have more pictures up soon, interior engine trunk, ect....


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

also good to see you've joined the boards -- welcome!


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

same as everyone else said, love the car, been my wallpaper for a while


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

your car looks great, clean too


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

great ride!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

very clean!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i like the molded bumper
nice car


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

Very nice car man. I'm wondering, do you have any engine work done? Pics?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

pictures of my engine will come soon after i put the bolt ons back on such as HS headers placeracing cold air...ect, had to take em off for smog =(


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

your getting lots of compliments on your car, some questions i have to ask tho, why did you get rid of all the lines on the door of the car, I think they look good. I do like that you kept the door handle tho. The hood is a little too agressive for the color of your car IMO and im suprised your glass isnt tinted very much, if at all... Other than those things it is a clean car. wheres your antenna? thats all I got. -James


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice!....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that car looks absolutely amazing !

check your pm and let me know where you got it done at ?


----------

